# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Virale ooginfectie

## E-lise

Hallo,

Al sinds december j.l. heb ik last van rode ogen. Dit werd steeds erger en in januari ben ik met hele rode ogen naar de dokter gegaan. Eerst heb ik druppels voor allergische conjuctivitis gekregen. Dit had ik al eerder gehad en dit leek de oorzaak. Dit bleek niet te helpen en mijn ogen zijn daarna behandeld tegen uitdroging. Dit had ook geen effect. Toen anti-biotica in druppelvorm, dit had ook geen zin en de laatste conclusie was een virale infectie. Ik heb een week pred forte gedruppeld en na deze week kwam de roodheid direct terug. Bij mijn huisarts had ik het wel gezien dus ik ben doorverwezen naar het oogziekenhuis waar ik gelukkig snel terecht kon.

De oogarts constateerde ook een virale infectie (op retour) en heeft mij Liquifilm en Allergo COMOD gegeven. Hier moest ik 6 weken mee druppelen en dan weer terugkomen. 

Ik heb 4 weken gedruppeld maar ben er inmiddels achter dat ik zwanger ben. Druppelen met Liquifilm mag niet meer en er is ook geen alternatief zeggen ze. Ik zie mijn ogen nu weer steeds roder worden maar het ziekenhuis ziet geen reden mijn afspraak te vervroegen en ik ga hier dus pas over 2 weken weer naartoe.

Ik ben bang dat ik straks weer terug bij af ben. Gaat dit wel over zonder druppels? Moet een virale infectie na 2 maanden niet over zijn?

Ik hoop dat iemand me meer kan vertellen en eventueel kan adviseren..?

Alvast bedankt!
E-lise

----------


## savrie

hallo, 

mijn ma zit met een probleempje!!
sinds een jaar of zo,heeft ze problemen met de onderste slagers(of hoe zeggen ze dat hihi)
de haartjes groeien altijd naar binnen,en dit irriteert altijd haar oog!
dan moet ze altijd naar de oogarts om die eruit te laten trekken,maar na een tijdje groeien die terug,en begint het weer van vooraf aan!
heb al gezocht op internet naar dit probleem,maar vind daar nergen iets over terug!
toch niet bij mensen,blijkt veel voor te komen bij honden :Big Grin: 
oogarts stelt voor,om dit probleem operatief op te lossen,daarbij wordt een sneetje gegeven op de onderste oogrand,en zo worden haarwortels weggesneden en kunnen niet meer terugkeren!
maar dat ziet ze niet zo goed zitten,die operatie
hebben jullie daarvan al gehoord,of zijn er mensen die het zelfde hebben of reeds hebben laten opereren?
laten jullie iets weten?
thanks xxx :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is ontstoken ogen door infectie*
Het oogwit en de binnenkant van de oogleden zijn bekleed met een dun laagje weefsel, het bindvlies. Bij ontstoken ogen is meestal dit bindvlies ontstoken. Meestal is een virus en soms een bacterie de oorzaak. Ook irritatie of allergie kan de ontsteking veroorzaken.
*Hoe kunt u ontstoken ogen door infectie herkennen?*
Onstoken ogen voelen branderig en pijnlijk. Het oogwit is rood. Er vormt zich slijm of pus, waardoor de oogleden aan elkaar plakken. Het kan voelen of er zandkorrels in de ogen zitten.
*Wat kunt u zelf doen aan ontstoken ogen door infectie*
* Vastgeplakte oogleden kunt u losweken met een watje of gaasje met gewoon kraanwater. Veeg van buiten richting neus.
* Draag geen contactlenzen tot de oogontsteking is genezen.
* Gebruik geen make-up.
* Gebruik bescherming tegen fel las- of zonlicht.
Als u opeens slecht ziet en knipperen niet helpt of als het oog erg pijnlijk is, moet u contact opnemen met de huisarts.
*Welke geneesmiddelen kunnen worden gebruikt bij ontstoken ogen door infectie?*
*Fusidinezuur ooggel*
Fusidinezuur belemmert in de bacterie de aanmaak van bacteriële eiwitten. Zonder eiwitten kan de bacterie niet verder groeien. De bacterie sterft af. Na enkele dagen van gebruik van fusidinezuur zal de roodheid, het pijnlijke, branderige gevoel en de slijm of pus afnemen of geheel verdwijnen.
*Chlooramfenicol in het oog*
Chlooramfenicol remt de groei van vele soorten bacteriën. Het remt de eiwitaanmaak van de bacterie. Een bacterie die geen eiwit kan aanmaken, kan zich niet meer vermenigvuldigen en sterft af.
*Tetracycline in het oog*
Tetracycline dood vele soorten bacteriën. Het remt de eiwitaanmaak van de bacterie. Een bacterie die geen eiwit kan aanmaken, kan zich niet meer vermenigvuldigen en sterft af.
*Chinolon-antibiotica in het oog*
Chinolon-antibiotica remmen de groei van vele soorten bacteriën. Ze blokkeren een eiwit dat een belangrijke rol speelt bij de bacteriegroei. Hierdoor kan de bacterie zich niet meer vermenigvuldigen en sterft af. Voorbeelden zijn ciprofloxacine, norfloxacine en ofloxacine.
*Macrolide-antibiotica in het oog*
Macrolide-antibiotica remmen de groei van vele soorten bacteriën. Ze grijpen in op de eiwitaanmaak binnen de bacterie. Een bacterie kan zonder eiwitten niet verder groeien. Hierdoor sterft de bacterie af. Macrolide-antibiotica worden vooral gebruikt tegen bacteriën die ongevoelig zijn voor andere antibiotica. Voorbeeld is erytromycine.
*Aminoglycoside-antibiotica in het oog*
Aminoglycoside-antibiotica doden vele soorten bacteriën. Ze grijpen in op de eiwitaanmaak binnen de bacterie. Een bacterie kan zonder eiwitten niet verder groeien. Hierdoor sterft de bacterie. Voorbeelden zijn gentamicine, framycetine, neomycine en tobramycine.
*Polymyxine B in het oog*
Polymyxine B doodt een aantal soorten bacteriën. Het maakt de celwand van bacteriën kapot waardoor ze afsterven. Het wordt altijd in combinatie met andere antibiotica voorgeschreven. Voorbeelden zijn polymyxine B in combinatie met trimethoprim, polymyxine B in combinatie met gramicidine en neomycine.
_Antibiotica in combinatie met bijnierschorshormonen_
Als de infectie niet snel genoeg geneest en als u veel last heeft van ontstekingsverschijnselen schrijven artsen soms deze middelen voor. Antibiotica doden bacteriën of remmen de groei van bacteriën. Bijnierschorshormonen remmen de ontstekingsverschijnselen, zoals roodheid, zwelling, pijn en jeuk. Voorbeelden zijn dexamethason in combinatie met gentamicine, dexamethason in combinatie met tobramycine, dexamethason in combinatie met neomycine, dexamethason in combinatie met chlooramfenicol en polymyxine B, dexamethason in combinatie met framycetine en gramicidine en dexamethason in combinatie met neomycine en polymyxine B.
*Antivirale middelen in oogdruppels*
Antivirale middelen remmen de groei van een aantal virussen. Ze blokkeren een eiwit dat een belangrijke rol speelt bij de groei van het virus. Hierdoor kan het virus zich niet meer vermenigvuldigen en sterft af. Na een paar dagen zullen uw klachten afnemen. Alleen wanneer zeker is dat de infectie door een virus wordt veroorzaakt, worden deze middelen voorgeschreven. Een voorbeeld is aciclovir.
*NSAID's in oogdruppels*
NSAID's werken pijnstillend en ontstekingsremmend. Het voorkomt en bestrijdt zwelling van het oog na een operatie aan het oog. Voorbeelden zijn diclofenac, indometacine en ketorolac.
*Zinksulfaat in oogdruppels*
Zinksulfaat werkt samentrekkend op het oogslijmvlies. Dit verlicht de oogklachten. Zinksulfaat heeft ook een licht ontsmettende werking.

_(Bron: apotheek.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Oogharen tegen het oog (trichiasis)*

*Wat is het?*
De haren van het ooglid komen tegen het hoornvlies aan doordat de ooglidrand naar binnen is gedraaid. Doordat de haren tegen het hoornvlies krassen, kan het irritatie geven of lichtschuwheid ontstaan. Het oog kan rood worden en het hoornvlies kan beschadigd raken en uiteindelijk infecteren.

*Oorzaak*
Trichiasis kan ontstaan door verslapping van de weefsels door veroudering, deze afwijking heet entropion, of door verkorting van het weefsel aan de binnenzijde van het ooglid door littekenweefsel. Er zijn meerdere behandelingen mogelijk. Dit is afhankelijk van de afwijking en de oorzaak.

*Behandeling*
_Mechanische epilatie_
Hierbij worden de haren met een pincet geëpileerd. Dit helpt tijdelijk, na zes weken komen de haren terug.
_Electrische epilatie_
Hierbij wordt onder plaatselijke verdoving een klein naaldje naast de haar in het ooglid gestoken. De haarfollikel wordt zo met een stroompje dat door het naaldje loopt uitgeschakeld.
*Chirurgische verwijdering ooglidharen*
Deze behandeling heet een wigexcisie. Hierbij wordt een stukje ooglid chirurgisch verwijderd onder plaatselijke verdoving en daarna gehecht. Op dit stukje ooglid bevinden zich abnormale haren. Na de behandeling wordt er een hechting geplaatst en het oog met een zalfverband afgeplakt.
Let op! U kunt hierna zelf niet met de auto rijden (het is niet toegestaan met één oog te rijden).
*Chirurgische correctie*
Dit gebeurt op de dagopname.

_(Bron: jeroenboschziekenhuis.nl)_

----------

